# Plowing with Ellie-Mae



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Don't know if this is the right place to put it, but here goes anyways.

Yesterday Dad and I decided it was time to plow. Didn't get a chance last year, so I made sure I was all ready this year. 

Man was that fun There really isn't any feeling quite like that one Not cultivating, not plowing snow, not anything. It is quite different. Each of the others are equally rewarding, but there is something about being able to put a plow in the ground and make a straight row. 

Anyways, my son Duane took pics, and I put them in a PowerPoint slide show. Ifn you is interested they are available here: Plowing With Ellie-Mae 

Emilie said I can plow up some more of our back yard for another garden :elephant: Yippeee :elephant:


Looks like it is a cut and paste job, link isn't working:tellyou:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Charles…

Looks like you and Ellie-Mae did a FINE job and had fun all at the
same time. Will you be disking (harrow ??) now that the plowing’s
done ? Hope you post pic’s if you do.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well rudi i would like to see but your link isn't working


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Great pics. Way to square things up!


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Hey thanks guys. No, I can't disc harrow yet, mostly cause I don't have my own harrow at this point in time. I am working on it! And the spring harrow just isn't the right equipment for the work at hand.

Working on the horse hoe for the back and the spray wagon now. Almost ready to paint the iron work. Bought the 4x4's today!

Jody: go to the manual server, click on Cub and Implement Gallery, then My Cubs, then Ellie-Mae's First Plowing and the PP presentation should pop up.

For some reason  I can't get the link code to work at all for me lately   . Gonna have to reformat this computer. Have to use the 500mhz for a while until I can get XP loaded on the 1.4.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice pictures i just went to your web page and saw them. Looks good looks like you had fun. How long did it take you i know it wasn't long enough.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Jody…

This section of the link Charles posted took me directly to the pic’s.
Just need to wait a few seconds to let them load.

http://www.cleancomputes.com/Cub/Cub and Implement Gallery/My Cubs/Ellie-Mae/Ellie-Mae's First Plowing/Ellie-Mae's First Plowing_files/frame.htm

Just highlight and copy the above link, then paste in your
address window and click "GO"


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks aegt5000 i just went to his web site and found them. Rudi you didn't give your pa in-law a swing at it


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Jody:

Nope! He drives a Massey!:quiet:

Seriously, I have offered, but he has declined. Said he gets enough on his tractors. He has a putt-putt (doodle bug) that he built years ago that he plays in the garden with when he doesn't need the 1040...

After we did mine, we went over to his place and he took out the Massey and did his. Big difference, he has a two gang plow, goes twice as quick

AEGT5K:

Thanks for the kind words of encouragement. I am hoping to talk my wife's uncle out of his second disc harrow. It needs rebuilding, but I sure want it! Maybe next spring I will have my own.

I know it is kind of confusing, but Charles Province was an American poet, me I am just a retired Canadian serviceman. I am not that good with words..... and everybody just calls me Rudi.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Glad to know you Rudi.
Thank's for introducing me to Charles Province and his work.
I only wish more of or senators understood what Charles did.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Rudi,

Oh contrare, but the spring harrow is the right implement for the job at hand.....There are basically three different types of _harrows_. The spring tooth harrow*, the spike tooth harrow and the disk harrow. Note that they are all harrows designed for one function, to prepare the field for planting *after* plowing. While it won't bust up the chunks as fast as the disk harrow, the spring tooth harrow will leave your field seed ready when your done.

harrow - a cultivating implement set with spikes, spring teeth or disks and used primarily for pulverizing andsmoothing the soil.

PILLAGELUNDER


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

RG:

Please illuminate this member of the unwashed masses :dazed: who is still agriculturally challenged.  

My FIL says that you should only pass once or so, so as to not pack the garden. How many times can I go over with the spring tooth to get it smooth?

I know, stoopid question, but I gotta ask

outta here


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

By the way Rudi....great pictures and a nicve straight job of plowing.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm on dial up. I came to a Power Point presentation but that to ages to down load. Was not able to see anything from the link.


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Jody:

Sorry, forgot to answer your question. Took about an hour as I was taking my time. As far as I am concerned, not long enough. Hopefully later today, I will be able to plow the next field....

Chief:

Sorry, forgot to run the jpegs through IrfanView so they were a little larger than normal. They have been shrunk, so you should be able to download without taking forever.... let me know how it works.

RG:

Thanks for the comments, as usual they are appreciated. As for the straight rows, maybe that is just my cabinetmaker's eye, cause I really have never done this before.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Will do spook291, and I will get back to ya! Thanks! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Great pics spook! You look like you were having too much fun, and you did a very nice job! I never would have picked you as a first timer.


----------

